# SPRING ?



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 19, 2013)

Just a few pics of the last day of winter at my house.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 19, 2013)

looking at the side yard


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 19, 2013)

This one shows a little of the snow coming down


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 19, 2013)

another


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 19, 2013)

it has not stopped snowing yet


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2013)

A few inches here to. It is mother nature fooling with  us []


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 19, 2013)

need a pic with bottles, snow and wildlife.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 19, 2013)

last one, thanks for looking
 Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> A few inches here to. It is mother nature fooling with  us []


 I plowed the driveway at 6:30am, 7" on the ground
 I plowed again after work4:30pm, another 6"
 As I set here it is still coming down, I left the plow on[8|]
 Randy


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 19, 2013)

I took a couple of pics today too, Sping in CNY. Can't wait for April fools day....


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got done cleaning the yard..


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 19, 2013)

Four days ago there was a sign of hope...


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow you can keep it   lol we had a light winter so far. It was almost  like last year. Keep it coming lite for the next 5 years, That's when I retire []


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the picture with the cobalt's and snow great idea if it snows again here which IM SURE IT WILL UGH.. come on summer!


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 19, 2013)

I think ole Phil may be a Confederate plant...spring has sprung down here.  A little over 80 degrees yesterday but cooled down to the 70's today.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Twisted, Just looked out the widow and my truck is covered again and the snow looks like it has let up. But now it is windy and drifting.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 22, 2013)

3 feet fell 20 minutes south of me , we got a couple inches , no digging here until sometime in april , I hope.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 22, 2013)

It snowed every day this week here too.  So sick of shoveling.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Diggin4Togas
> 
> it has not stopped snowing yet


 
 Beautiful place you've got there Randy...My dad always used to say not to put the long johns away till after Easter...


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Joe, I have 45 acres of beautiful trees, fields, all kinds of wildlife and a small stream.
 Thanks for looking, Randy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> Just a few pics of the last day of winter at my house.


 

 That looks like a post card. Nice to look at hate the stuff though []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> Thanks Joe, I have 45 acres of beautiful trees, fields, all kinds of wildlife and a small stream.
> Thanks for looking, Randy


 

 You're truly blessed to have it, and I'm sure you feel that way too... We have a patch of woods and such here, but not quite enough for me to feel as secluded and off the grid as i'd like..[] I'm sure if it were'nt for the neighbors we have on the one side, it would be much better. But still I appreciate what I do have. I'm most at home in the hills, woods/pastures and lowlands too. Thanks for the beautiful pics. I may be in the minority but I LIKE winter,...LoL...but I too grow weary towards the end. I just think having four seasons makes life much more interesting.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> Just a few pics of the last day of winter at my house.


 I got a feeling the last day of winter is gonna come pretty late this year at your house. [8D]. A big snow storm to your south Sun-Mon,... but toward the end of next week looks like another monster storm heading your way[&:]............ By the way that is a great picture!!


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Rick, Joe and Steve. I grew up just 2 miles from here and I can remember as a kid looking for Easter eggs in the snow quite a few times. My parents would use white eggs[]
 Randy


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 26, 2013)

People are bitchin' but I'm glad we got a little yesterday, I can remember hunting for easter eggs in Alaska and many times here getting a snow on Easter or opening day of trout season,  I have pics somewhere of trout laying in the snow in front of a forsythia buish.  This time last year our area was in full bloom, were about twpo weeks behind this year!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2013)

I remember ice and snow into May so I'm not bitch'n. I know folks that skied in July up at Tuckermans for gosh sakes. NE is just that kind of place. 
 It's a bit colder than normal but I'm not normal either.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I do miss the 4 seasons.  Here we have hot...leaves turn brown and drop....chilly.....live oak leaves drop ..hot


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Melinda,  I do like all 4 seasons because I have many things I like to do in any one of them. I think I would get bored with to much warm weather.
 Randy


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 30, 2013)

Spring has sprung here.  Just wish we would get some rain.  We have had about 4 inches since last July.  The drought continues, I am afraid we will dry up and blow away someday.


----------

